# ramapo rally - any experience?



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

I am planning to sign up for 100 miles, though that will be my first centuru, and ive heard its very hilly... hope i can manage


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

I did it a few times, but it was a few years ago. It's hilly, but nothing terrible if you are used to riding in similar terrain. Back then I was not nearly in the shape I'm in now, and I didn't find it too bad. Enjoy.


----------



## asmodius (Jun 28, 2006)

It's a fun ride with great support / rest stops. You'll definitely get your fill of hills but, I would classify them as "rolling". According to my Garmin, it's only 92 miles with less the 2k feet of climb. 

-Asmo


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks guys, I signed up for it. Fingers crossed for good weather - neither rain nor 100 degrees are desired


----------



## lul77 (Jul 25, 2012)

are these hills worse or comparable to the hills on 9w? i've ridden between entrance to palisades interstate park and rockland lake?


----------



## asmodius (Jun 28, 2006)

Correction. For some reason my Garmin was way off last year. I looked at 2010 and it's just over 5K of climb. 

Note that they might change the course this year according to a recent update on their site.
I sincerely doubt they're going to make it easier. ;-)

-Asmo


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

5K feet is more in line with what someone told me over the weekend. Should be on par with my trip to bear mountain which i did last weekend, in preparation for ramapo one. Anyway now its too late to bail out for me 
Also I just got an email from organisers, they should make maps available sometime in august.
Btw here is this events link:
WELCOME TO THE BTCNJ WEB SITE! - RAMAPO RALLY


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

It's not what it used to be. It used to be a much tougher century, but they changed the route a number of years back (and I stopped riding it). I guess too many people complained it was too hilly.


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

I did it last year. It rained 4 inches during the ride. When I got there, it was basically a parking lot of people standing around with the look on their face that said, "are we really going to do this?" Only about 35 people did the century, of which I was one.

It was only my second century. It's fairly hilly, although if I recall, and I don't, there aren't any super-steep parts, so you could probably fairly call it rolling. Like most of the terrain in the area, there aren't a lot of flat spots, so that might be the hardest part to get used to - its either or up or down, so it can tiring just for lack of respites. 

But its a nice ride - last year was just such a sh*tshow from a weather standpoint - it took a few days to clean out all the water from my bike, but otherwise surprised there weren't more mishaps - the water was really flowing and deep and you simply couldn't see the potholes, while you were worried about whether motorists could even see you in the downpour. Plus, you ate a lot of dirt and crap from the wheels in front of you.

So, in other words, a lot of fun.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Mdeth1313 said:


> It's not what it used to be. It used to be a much tougher century, but they changed the route a number of years back (and I stopped riding it). I guess too many people complained it was too hilly.


If the century isn't hilly enough for you, ride the ultra-century 125 miler. It adds a nice amount of climbing.


----------

